# Writing Down the Bones



## RncdJoe (Apr 25, 2005)

_Writing Down the Bones _by Natalie Goldburg is a really fun book on writing. It is a little too hippie for me in spots, but her passion for the art really comes through in her book. There is a lot of stuff about the relation between her practicing Zen and writing, but it never gets too heavy. I highly recommend it. I found her love for the craft inspiring.


----------



## strangedaze (Apr 25, 2005)

I read it way back when. Hippy - haha perfect description  The Pocket Muse is fun, too.


----------



## Kane (Apr 25, 2005)

In my english class we use Sin and Syntax which is pretty good itself.


----------



## silverwriter (Apr 27, 2005)

I looove Writing Down the Bones. I also agree that hippy is the perfect word.


----------



## mistress_batty (Jul 23, 2005)

I almost bought this book last night. My current professor reccomended it. I love that it's referred to as 'hippy'....lol the college I go to was founded by hippies and my prof is hippy-ish and lol ah..just all works together. But yeah....I'm still going to get this book, sounds like a winner.
   ^v^


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Jul 23, 2005)

Huh.  I just realized I have this book on my bookshelf.

I've never read it before, but maybe now I should, eh?


----------

